# Kid born with bald spot?



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Kid was born tonight, mom had quads and he was the third one born. All four and healthy and doing well. 

He has a quarter sized bald spot on his right flank. It has see through, thin skin. 

He seems totally normal otherwise. Came out and walk walking/eating/screaming within 3 minutes. Super strong and healthy.

Just curious as what could have caused this. 14 other kids have been born this year with no problems. We have no known diseases and all our goats have free access to minerals. Mom had twin boys last year with no issues.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

In adult goats copper deficiency would cause them to lose their hair, but it would be more like thinning areas, certainly not a perfect circle and not completely hairless like that!

I am totally puzzled by this. Could it be that in the womb one of the others had its hoof (or another rough part) against this guy and rubbed that spot? Although their hooves don't really get hard until the last couple of weeks.

I am very curious what the others think of this.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm thinking due to the quads not having enough room to spread out, this may be a pressure point. He may have been laying against a pelvic bone or another kid so tightly that it continually rubbed off the hair. I would try to keep it clean and watch for hair to grow in as he ages. Watch for infection. May need some ointment on it.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

He is still doing great this morning, and the spot is drying out. We are keeping it clean and did put some wound ointment on it.

I figure we'll treat it as if it's a regular wound?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, treat it as a wound. Keep an eye on it. 

I agree with a pressure point in the womb.


----------

